# Whats Your Biggest Seiko



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

How about 46mm diameter without crown and 50mm with the crown.

57mm lug to lug and 13.3mm thick. Yup, you 6inch wristers arenâ€™t going to carry this off










The model number is SLR003 and it's known as a quartz monster as it carries some similarities with its automatic cousin the SKX779. Such as hands,

bezel layout and the use of Lumibrite to make these glow like a torch.

I have seen a couple of SLR001/3 casebackâ€™s and they look to be made in 1999 as the serial numbers both start 96******* and the SKX779

was introduced in 2000. Both watches feature in a 2000 Seiko catalogue as kindly put on the web by Thomas (Yeoman) Link below.

Yeoman blog Thomas (Yeoman) also suspected that

this model had a short production run as he didnâ€™t see many in Singapore retail shops.

The rarity reminds me of the Italian chronographs which I collected a few years back, these models had serial numbers indicating a

short production run with a date no earlier than April 1998 and no later than January1999.

The SLR001/3 retailed for $550, though I have read folks buying these for around $250 from Seiko ADâ€™s in the States.

The one I acquired is model SLR003P1 - which brings nothing up on Google but in the Seiko Oceania cataloguesearch here

Seiko database It identifies

this watch as having a Silver dial!! Well we all should know by now this on-line catalogue is far from perfect.

The Black dial version SLR001P1/9 is identified correctly in the Seiko Oceania catalogue. The last numbers 1 or 9 denoting whether it is for

the local market or international. So what happened to SLR002P?? who knows! though I had initially thought my cream dial version was SLR002P.

Here it is taken apart:










Similarities with the SKX779: The bezel has the same font numbers but the grooves cut out at the sides which align to the case are

markedly different â€" so they is no sharing of parts between the two.

The rubber lug/crown shroud is a bit different and not to everyoneâ€™s taste, but it is well made and screwed to the case so can be

easily removed for cleaning.

The crystal is mineral with a cyclops which sits under the crystal and is quite effective, the bezel ratchets 60 clicks and sits a mm or

two higher than the crystal which will (in theory) protect the crystal from scratches.










How does it compare in size with some old favourites?










You got a Seiko that's bigger?

Derek


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

LuvWatch said:


> How about 46mm diameter without crown and 50mm with the crown.
> 
> 57mm lug to lug and 13.3mm thick. Yup, you 6inch wristers arenâ€™t going to carry this off
> 
> ...


 The biggest and only one I have is a 7T32-K19,but I do like the one's you have.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My Arctura comes close but just doesn't quite make it - 46mm wide, 50mm with crown. 13mm thickness but lug to lug is only 45mm :sadwalk: However lug width is 29mm :lol:










Thats some serious watch you have there :notworthy:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice post Derek.....

My largest is the Tuna like yours so no prize here.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

those quartz monsters are superb they should remake them.

my biggest at the moment is my frankenmonter 47mm plus crown very big.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Not mine BUT I have got a rather chunky 7549-7009 in! 

Diameter around 49mm

Including crqwn 51.80mm

Thickness 16.50mm


----------



## Elveez (May 13, 2010)

This has to be my largest (Seiko)...the 'Darth Tuna'.










Photo below is for comparison purposes...it is even bigger than it's predecessor from another watch brand the Omega Seamaster 'Darth Vader'!










Cheers,

Sophian


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

STOP IT Tuna temptation to much!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know who actually made this repro but it`s got a Seiko connection & movement 

*Reproduction WWII Seikosha `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*










47mm excluding crown,55mm inc, 15mm deep with 26mm lugs unk:










IMO the only `Seiko` cooler then this would be the original B)


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> IMO the only `Seiko` cooler then this would be the original B)


That's huge :notworthy: ................surely the original would't have been that big!!

Derek


----------

